

Digg censors saltwater - zoowar
http://digg.com/news/science/architect_proposes_tower_that_uses_saltwater_hot_sun_to_grow_its_own_skin

======
valverde
Ah, the clbuttic mistake.

~~~
derleth
How much of a performance hit would they really take if they included word
boundary metacharacters in their filtering regexes? Is this something people
have benchmarked? Can anyone make a reasonable guess?

(I'm honestly curious, and wondering if this isn't an engineering trade-off as
opposed to just a dumb mistake.)

